# Unmountable Boot Volume



## TryingToProve

When my computer turns on that message pops up. Unmountable_boot-volume. I go to F8 and do  the recovery console and it pops up again on a blue screen stating unmountable_boot_volume. please help me. I am on my parents computer next door. help me asap please


----------



## johnb35

That means your hard drive has errors on it and they need to get fixed before windows will boot.  Do you know what brand of hard drive it has?


----------



## TryingToProve

no I have no idea. how do I find out?? please help me.


----------



## TryingToProve

I know  have windows xp


----------



## johnb35

Do you have an xp install cd?  We can run a checkdisk on it if you do.


----------



## TryingToProve

no I do not have any disk that came with that computer at all


----------



## johnb35

You may need to find a friend that has computer experience where you are.  You need to find out what brand the hard drive is, which means you will have to open the case, find the hard drive and give me the brand.  I can link you to the software to download and create a bootable cd.


----------



## TryingToProve

is there any way I could use my parents cd that goes with their computer? or no? How do I find out what hard drive it is on my computer. Take it apart and look?


----------



## johnb35

Is it an actual microsoft XP install cd or a recovery cd?  It needs to be a microsoft install cd.


----------



## TryingToProve

no its not that. OKay I took the side of my computer off. which is my hard drive? Its really dusty in there!


----------



## johnb35

Can you tell me brand and model of computer you have?  How old is it?  If its an older computer its possible you have an IDE drive which will have a wide flat ribbon cable going to it from the motherboard.


----------



## TryingToProve

emachine computer. I can get your the sn and product


----------



## TryingToProve

emachine w3644

xc683 400 10615


----------



## johnb35

The hard drive will look like this.






Your motherboard looks like this.  






The hard drive will be a device attached to a cable that hooks into connection labeled "U".  They are blue colored sata ports.


----------

